# It's been awhile since i've seen frames on Ebay for P22's......



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wondering where I can aquire a green polymere frame for a P22 without buying another one?




I have search high and low but with no luck, I cant find a OD Green frame.

I already own 2 P22's, 1 for me and 1 for my GF.......

I have done extensive machinig to mine to make it run perfectly, and I dont want to duracoat it...besides calling Walther, where can I get one at?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will NEVER find a frame on ebay - the frame IS the firearm, as far as the ATF is concerned. Many European gun companies put the serial # on the slide and barrel because of euro requirements. But in the US, ONLY the frame must be serial #'d. 

And, since EBay eliminated firearm sales many years ago, listing the frame would not be allowed. Also, if U did buy a frame, you'd have to have it sent to an FFL if bought from another state - just like U would an entire gun.

And, buying the frame from Walther USA would cost as much as a new gun. I tried to get a new P99 frame in early 2006 when I damaged a frame. They wanted $50 less than an entirely new gun. I ended ups elling the gun w/ the damaged frame and just buying a new P99.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U will NEVER find a frame on ebay - the frame IS the firearm, as far as the ATF is concerned. Many European gun companies put the serial # on the slide and barrel because of euro requirements. But in the US, ONLY the frame must be serial #'d.
> 
> And, since EBay eliminated firearm sales many years ago, listing the frame would not be allowed. Also, if U did buy a frame, you'd have to have it sent to an FFL if bought from another state - just like U would an entire gun.
> 
> And, buying the frame from Walther USA would cost as much as a new gun. I tried to get a new P99 frame in early 2006 when I damaged a frame. They wanted $50 less than an entirely new gun. I ended ups elling the gun w/ the damaged frame and just buying a new P99.


Untrue.................the polymer frame of the P22 houses the "receiver", if you take it apart you will see.



















When I was at Dallas Market Hall, I saw a few frames for sale.......but not in OD green, they had woodland camo, grey, carbon fiber, black..........but not OD, they wanted $85 for them.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

rogue007 said:


> the polymer frame of the P22 houses the "receiver", if you take it apart you will see.


I was just about to say that.

I hear that the new pistol from SIG will have three different size frames that the owner can change on the receiver instead of changing backstraps like the P-22 & P-99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, its like the Keltec's then, Huh? Wasn't aware of that (The grip is not the receiver on the Keltec 32 I have). 

Then never mind... Carry on


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder how much they would be if I called Walther..........anybody got the parts dept phone number?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> I wonder how much they would be if I called Walther..........anybody got the parts dept phone number?


Just call the main # from the Walther USA website or from your manual. The guys who answer the phone can help ya with ordering parts. I'll bet that it's over 1/2 the price of a new gun. Walther likes to charge a lot for their parts.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

FWIW
This issue had been adressed by the ATF in 2004
The polymer housing is not a "Frame"


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

uncut said:


> FWIW
> This issue had been adressed by the ATF in 2004
> The polymer housing is not a "Frame"


Correct on the P22. The P99 is a different story. See this on my page:

http://www.lenaburgs.net/james/Guns/BATF_P22_&_P99_Inquiry.htm

James


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Not sure if it is still there....
but I saw one on Egay......... $150 starting bid/$200 buy now

you can almost get a P22 for that $$$$$ so I didn't even think about posting this on the Forums...


----------

